

Federal Shred Services - pfpoulsen

The US Gov is in desperate need of a system that can pool existing tech into a &quot;Shared Service Brokerage&quot;.  Leveraging Apps and Mobility.  They are stuck in 1980.  I&#x27;m working with them to drag them into 2015 - but some fancy front ends could help.  Anyone interested?  I wrote the paper on it for the Fed Gov - now looking for next step thinkers.
======
dalke
To start, change the title from "Shred" to "Shared" as I thought this was
about document shredding.

